# How to find HEIL HVAC parts



## pamshoney2003 (May 28, 2008)

Hello all.  My condenser fan motor/capacitor is going out, what is the best way to find replacement parts for a HEIL unit?  I'm including a snapshot of the tag on the outside of the unit for reference.


----------



## CraigFL (May 28, 2008)

These are usually standard. You can find help here:

http://www.mcmaster.com/

http://www.grainger.com/

There may be cheaper places to buy but it should get you familiar with what you need.


----------



## inspectorD (May 28, 2008)

I have used Grainger for as long as I have been building things, but the other I never heard about. 
How's the experiences been with the other? 
Thanks Craig.


----------

